# Phragmipedium Saint Ouen



## Bodil (Oct 26, 2008)

The newest in my collection. It has a lovely colour, and it is flowering and with buds. I love it. Is there someone than can give me specific :rollhappy:culture recommendations?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 26, 2008)

Ooo, can you show us a picture please?


----------



## Bodil (Oct 26, 2008)

*Photo*

I also would like to have a photo, but when I came home I realised that I had damaged a petal, so I have to wait for next bud to bloom. It does have a couple of buds. So I (and you) have to wait. It is lovely :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2008)

Grows in water.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 27, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Grows in water.




oke: How, exactly? Semi-hydro, Hydro? I'm curious; I saw one of these at our show and I'd like to get one eventually.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2008)

We won't make fun of you if a petal is damaged! oke: 
Hydro, semi/hydro or heavily watered, shouldn't make a diff. They handle water better than straight besseae or Phrag Prissy.


----------



## Bodil (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for info about watering. I´ll take a photo tomorrow, it´s raining todag and there is poor light. The new bud is flowering now. I´ll guess I can give it more water. I was treating it as besseae.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 9, 2008)

I can't argue with Eric -- he grows Phrags beautifully. But I've had trouble with root rot with St. Ouens. I've tried a bark mix, semi-hydro, and diatomite/CHC. I seem to have the best luck with diatoite/CHC and watering 2X a week.


----------



## Bodil (Nov 10, 2008)

My photo as I promised. http://www.neovita.com/orkideer/bilder/medlem/124/124056.orig.jpg


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice color and form. Don't overwater it. Thanx for posting.
Oops, almost forgot. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Bodil (Nov 10, 2008)

*besseae*

Jag har hittat Phrag besseae Wings of Fire -did I order it? Do I have place for it :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, there's always more room for phrag besseae and they don't get as big as some of the hybrids. One problem may be that they are stolonous and you may want to pot in a tall, narrow pot.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovely bloom! :clap:


----------



## Bodil (Nov 10, 2008)

*Pots*

It seems as if Saint Ouen has similar problems, it´s leggy. I have to look round for pots. Thanks NY Eric.:wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Very pretty, Bodil.


----------

